# ATV Plow



## atvplow (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a cycle country atv plow and was hoping to get some help. My problem is that the pushtubes are rubbing the ground because the atv is so low to the ground. It does not affect how the blow digs into the snow but it is making marks on the driveway and ruining the pushtube. I was wondering if there is something that I could attach under the pushtube to keep it from rubbing like a small wheel or something? Thanks


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

u on a lowrider?LOL... Suzuki??
I have a plow on my Polaris...it doesnt drag at all........ Air up ur tires??


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Can you move the mounts up any? Maybe bend the tubes a little? Hard to say without seeing a picture. I have had two different plows on two different wheelers and never rubbed the ground with either one. I don't think you should put anything under the tubes because it would pick the blade up and make more marks than the tubes already are.


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*Im new here - maybe I can get some info re: atv plowing?*

I'm looking at buying a used 1986 YAMAHA MOTO 4 225 - I am finding it hard to find a lot acessories for this model like a plow and mount, trailer hitch, etc. I am currious if anyone knows this model, what they can tell me about it and wheter ploys and mounts are readily avaialbe for it? for example, would the warn 48" be good and would it mount? also, for just doing work around my house, is the maual lift good enough? thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

i had the manual lift for 3 years before i bought an aftermarket lift for $95.00. After a big snow, I would go see my chiropractor. Now, I dont.... I still see him once a week, but im not crippled from liftin that heavy blade that was jammed against a snow-pile. On a Polaris, ya have to hold in the override button to have 4WD in reverse. Try doin that, liftin a blade, steering, and shifting..... Get the electric lift....


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*electric lift*

Thanks Al - any idea where i can find out about getting one (possibly used) or is the Warn web site the best place to go? also, do any of these atv plow blades come in poly instead of steel?


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

RJ, i got mine at a local dealer. Its generic. Bolts to the plow, and winches up on a strap that goes on the front luggage rack. Not sure of the brabd....Might be sno-country. Works well, although a bit slow....it looks like a wiper motor for a car......If ya need, I can find the papers on it. I save everything. Gotta go get bikes moved so i can get a car in a garage for a customer....


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

Al, thanks, but let me wait and see if im going to win this bid or not before i have you go looking for papers. I think i have done enough research to know that i can get the plow nad i have a general (400-500) idea on what a new setup wil cost. thanks for the info.


----------

